# One Week Old and the Fattest Baby Ever!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So my silver/silver breeding resulted in one baby. Born March 15th. And boy is he FAT! Look at these rolls!

Here is Momma and baby at 4 days. 









And this morning!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















OMG isn't he/she adorable!!! I could die! No nipples so I am guessing a buck.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

wow, what a fattie  Looks almost like the michelin-man 
do want!! ^^


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

So cute and fat!  My River had a surprise litter two weeks ago which resulted in one baby girl. She's happy and healthy but a bit nippy. Hm.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a bit envious of you all with one baby at a time. That guy is just begging for a tummy poke.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking little chunky monkey.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG what a cute little fatty.
Time alone with mom sure makes him spoiled hm?
Super cute.<3


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a doe nursing only 1 bub right now, haha. I noticed she'd eaten one of the other babies, don't know how many there were before, but there were at least 2. This one should have a great chance to grow, which is good because it's a hairless carrier, bred from one of my nicer typed does.

Though I wish I had MORE THAN ONE!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

oh wow! Such a cute little fattie


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh my ...eyes are open! 12 days today! Still a fattie! I am naming him Han Solo...since he was a solo child! (And I am a geek) 

























He is still a huge chubster! But I loves him already! He is a keeper!


----------

